# Valladolid Aire



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

I spent the weekend in Valladolid and stumbled across the Area de Servicio

for motorhomes. 5 mins off motorway and 10 mins walk to City centre.

It has water and a dump but no electric. handy stopover on Burgos, 

Salamanca , Portugal route. It was well used on Sunday morning.

It is in the corner of a car park and not suitable for RVs


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

La PACA - Área de Valladolid


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thank you both :lol:


----------

